# UPS Personal Vehicle Driver



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Just reading up on this program, looks interesting, $21/hr + .56 per mile + weekly bonuses


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_“If it sounds too good to be true….”_


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah, there are some restrictions they list, just wondering if any one has tried it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> there are some restrictions they list


I’ve read different variations, mostly hype-driven. You might want to post the link to the advertisement you’re referring to.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It appears that what they have are seasonal positions, overload for their Christmas rush. They don't mention what size vehicle you need to have. Also, it looks like insurance might be an issue, they require you to have state minimum insurance but of courses your insurance is going to say hell no when they find out you were delivering packages for UPS. Not sure if rideshare insurance would cover you either.On the flip side, if you are in a suburban or rural area driving a lot of miles this could be a great gig short term, depending on what you are driving, your cost per mile might be 30 -35 cents a mile and you are getting 56 cents so that could get you up to $30 an hour net if you are driving 30 miles per hour. I don't think it's a scam but they are going to give you the crap trips they don't have trucks or routes for. 
There are hundreds of these posted but here's an example: https://www.jobs-ups.com/job/raleigh/seasonal-personal-vehicle-package-driver/1187/13577852


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Basicly, you are a shuttle between a UPS delivery van and a residental deliery. You would be instructed to meet at x point at y time. UPS driver gives you say 5 deliveries on one street. You do those deliveries then meet the driver again and he gives you another street of deliveries.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> I’ve read different variations, mostly hype-driven. You might want to post the link to the advertisement you’re referring to.


Posting from my phone, not the easiest thing to do


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

BigJohn said:


> Basicly, you are a shuttle between a UPS delivery van and a residental deliery. You would be instructed to meet at x point at y time. UPS driver gives you say 5 deliveries on one street. You do those deliveries then meet the driver again and he gives you another street of deliveries.


yeah, looks like a couple variations, this, as well as similar to Amazon flex with small routes


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It appears that what they have are seasonal positions, overload for their Christmas rush. They don't mention what size vehicle you need to have. Also, it looks like insurance might be an issue, they require you to have state minimum insurance but of courses your insurance is going to say hell no when they find out you were delivering packages for UPS. Not sure if rideshare insurance would cover you either.On the flip side, if you are in a suburban or rural area driving a lot of miles this could be a great gig short term, depending on what you are driving, your cost per mile might be 30 -35 cents a mile and you are getting 56 cents so that could get you up to $30 an hour net if you are driving 30 miles per hour. I don't think it's a scam but they are going to give you the crap trips they don't have trucks or routes for.
> There are hundreds of these posted but here's an example: https://www.jobs-ups.com/job/raleigh/seasonal-personal-vehicle-package-driver/1187/13577852


you have to have a SUV or pickup with a shell on it. Why would insurance be an issue, you already have to have minimum insurance to drive.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> yeah, looks like a couple variations, this, as well as similar to Amazon flex with small routes


No, Amazon Flex is a block of deliveries from a terminal, store, etc. This is more like a swamper but with a vehicle.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> you have to have a SUV or pickup with a shell on it. Why would insurance be an issue, you already have to have minimum insurance to drive.


lol found the guy that doesn't understand liability insurance.

You use your car for commercial use (aka make money) you are only covered if you have commercial insurance. RS insurance is only a thing becuase Uber/Lyft cover you during the most liability prone part of the trip: when you have a pass.

Of course UPS will only say you need 'state minimums'. If they told you that you really need commercial coverage to drive no one would do it. Also UPS has zero liability when you, an independent contractor, gets into an accident.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> lol found the guy that doesn't understand liability insurance.


LOL, neither do you!



NOXDriver said:


> You use your car for commercial use (aka make money) you are only covered if you have commercial insurance. RS insurance is only a thing becuase Uber/Lyft cover you during the most liability prone part of the trip: when you have a pass.


That is not what a RideShare endorsement/rider on your pesonal auto liability insurance policy does. Most personal auto insurance policies have specifc and explicit langage excluding the covered vehicle from any/all commercial use. A RideShare endorsement/rider merely overrides that specific and explicit language. It does hovever add language to explicitly state that at no time will any commercial activity be covered by the policy, in other words it pauses coverage of the policy while any/all commercial activity takes place. Again, we are talking about liability coverage.



NOXDriver said:


> Of course UPS will only say you need 'state minimums'. If they told you that you really need commercial coverage to drive no one would do it. Also UPS has zero liability when you, an independent contractor, gets into an accident.


UPS, nor any other company, has no direct knowledge of what your personal auto liability policy says or does not say. It is up to YOU the individual to know and understand what YOUR personal auto liability policy says. 

Sure, they could add a line saying something like "Caution: your personal auto liability insurance policy might cancel you for doing this" but if they did, that itself would open up a Pandoras box of legal issues.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Just tell them you were coming from a friend's house a restaurant or going to a friend's house or going to a restaurant if you're in an accident. I'm sure we could come up with some kind of lie.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok, few things I found from digging and a couple phone calls.

1. standard liability insurance will not cover you while doing this, nor will a rideshare endorsement. You need commercial liability insurance to be properly covered. Talked to my insurance agent, he recommended $750k coverage, about $2,500 per year.

2. there are different route situations: primarily, it is like Amazon Flex, you load from a terminal, up to 200 packages max depending on the route and then head out, or you may meet a driver and load a portion of their route which is specific for a PV driver.

3. UPS background check is more thorough then RS or Amazon, and has more restrictions for hiring

4. you need a medium to large SUV or pickup with a covered bed

5. UPS provides you with a uniform and a specific app

6. The .56 per mile is IRS mileage deduction, so it’s tax free income

7. you are not a “swamped” or driver helper


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

In my area we meet the trucks


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

The whole thing with the insurance is a deal breaker
You must have a true insurance policy to do this job.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> The whole thing with the insurance is a deal breaker
> You must have a true insurance policy to do this job.


Define a not-true insurance policy please.

Most people that do Flex and DoorDash and UberEats and Roadie and so forth and so on do not have the proper vehicle liability insurance that allows commercial use of the covered vehicle.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Commercial insurance. You expect them to pay a ups claim when you are doing package delivery. As least with most of the other apps they offer app coverage which, keep it real is slime...8 year driver wtf. Do I know .


----------



## Tigerbalm (Feb 17, 2020)

I did this two years ago for two months before Christmas and it was great. UPS does insure you while you are on the clock. They rented a storage unit. I would unload and sort my packages into the storage unit in the morning then spend the rest of the day emptying it through deliveries. After I was done with my packages, I could take packages off the hands of swamped delivery drivers and get lot's of overtime. A lot better for my health than rideshare and more consistent income. The bonus was it allowed me to qualify for unemployment when covid hit which paid me a lot more than the UPS job did. 

The only con was that it was in a very rural area which meant lot's of deliveries to sketch compounds down long dirt roads with no UPS signage on my vehicle. Had quite a few deliveries where one of their hands was signing for the package while their other hand was behind a half closed door holding a Glock.


----------



## Tigerbalm (Feb 17, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> 1. standard liability insurance will not cover you while doing this, nor will a rideshare endorsement. You need commercial liability insurance to be properly covered. Talked to my insurance agent, he recommended $750k coverage, about $2,500 per year.


This is wrong. They fully insure you while you are on the clock.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Tigerbalm said:


> This is wrong. They fully insure you while you are on the clock.


They don’t post anything about it anywhere, and that’s probably something they should


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Tigerbalm said:


> This is wrong. They fully insure you while you are on the clock.


No, you do not understand. Sure, they may (and probably must per loca/state regulations) insure you and your vehicle while activily working, BUT the problem is most personal auto liability insurance policies have langage specificly excluding any/all commercal use of a covered vehicle and further stipulating that any/all such commercial use of the covered vehicle is a direct violation of the terms and conditions of the policy and that the policy can be canceled for cause.

Oh, and when you sign up for that personal auto liability insurance policy, you state or agree that you will not use the covered vehicle for commercial purposes, so when you do, that is called insurance fraud.


----------



## Tigerbalm (Feb 17, 2020)

Oh so 95% of the Uber driver's on here are committing insurance fraud? They provide pretty much the same coverage that Uber does only they cover you from the moment you clock in clock out and provide more comprehensive coverage. Sounds like you have an awful insurance policy. My USAA non-commercial policy covers me still and provides rideshare gap. They have no problem with me driving Uber and/or being a PVD driver.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Tigerbalm said:


> Oh so 95% of the Uber driver's on here are committing insurance fraud? They provide pretty much the same coverage that Uber does only they cover you from the moment you clock in clock out and provide more comprehensive coverage. Sounds like you have an awful insurance policy. My USAA non-commercial policy covers me still and provides rideshare gap. They have no problem with me driving Uber and/or being a PVD driver.


Correct, most drivers doing a rideshare gig without a rideshare rider/endorsement on their personal auto liability insurance is indeed most likely commiting insurance fraud.

USAA insurance is as far as I know the only insurance company that allows commercial use of a covered vehicle, and is why I say MOST personal auto liability policies.

In this case, YOUR personal auto liability insurance policy does indeed differ from most.


----------

